# كل اخبار الاقباط لحظه وقعها الان بين يديك



## mojo1012 (10 يونيو 2007)

*كل اخبار الاقباط لحظه وقعها الان بين يديك
تم بنعمة المسيح افتتاح منتدي جديد هدفه هو تجميع كل الاخبار التي تنشر علي الانترنت وفي الصحف والمجلات العربيه والاجنبيه التي تخص الاقباط
بدون عناء البحث عن الاخبار زورونا ستجدوا ما يسركم

http://copticnews.co.funpic.org/vb/index.php*​


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كل اخبار الاقباط لحظه وقعها الان بين يديك*

الموقع قبطى 
ولكن شريط الاخبار لا يمت للمسيحيه بشىء
خاصه خبر ( الحجاب فى تركيه )
ارى هذا الخبر من وجه نظرى مؤيد للحجاب
تحياتى


----------



## kokygr (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كل اخبار الاقباط لحظه وقعها الان بين يديك*

الرب معكم


----------



## jclsoww (21 أغسطس 2008)

الرب يباركك​


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كل اخبار الاقباط لحظه وقعها الان بين يديك*

*شكرا لتعبك اخى*


----------



## ابوذيتونه (14 أغسطس 2011)

الرب يباركك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 أغسطس 2011)

اشكركم والرب يبارككم


----------

